# 就你们这群什么都没做过的人...居然还好意思管这些叫命运！



## *Louis*

Hey guys!

So I'm fighting against this sentence which apparently is made up by two relatives...

就你们着群什么都没做过的人, 什么都没争取过的人.

I don't understand why it starts with 就 in the first place, but I guess it's all idiomatic.
Does it make sense to anyone of you?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

It's very very idiomatic, but I don't know its accurate meaning in that sentence...

What you wrote in #1 is not a complete sentence, one of its possible full versions is:
就你们这群什么都没做过的人，怎么可能成功。

How could it be successful that is done by you, just a group of men who did nothing before.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you for your reply. Yes, the sentence is not complete, it is followed by 什么都没争取过的人 as I wrote.
But then she goes on saying:

居然还好意思管这些叫命运.

...unexpectedly the fate interferes (???).

Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

Please always quote the whole sentence...If you are not sure where the full stop is, quote the whole dialog or paragraph.

就你们这群什么都没做过的人，什么都没争取过的人，居然还好意思管这些叫命运！
People like you guys who never did anything, never fought for anything, you are even shameless enough to call these fate!

English doesn't have as many "mood conjunctions/adverbs" as Chinese. Words like 就...居然还好意思... are almost impossible to be translated literally. They convey the following moods: 就这种人... “such people...(contempt)”, 居然 “unbelievable…”, 还好意思 “still not feeling embarrassed…”


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you SuperXW!
That's very interesting! Could you please shed more light on these "mood conjuctions" as you call them?

Anyway, the meaning is still a bit unclear, especially the last sentence. 管 here means interefere or be in charge of or what?


----------



## fyl

管A叫B = call A B
管 is a prep and it is like 把.


----------



## SuperXW

*Louis* said:


> That's very interesting! Could you please shed more light on these "mood conjuctions" as you call them?


That's just what I call them informally. Technically there isn't such a category. They are seen as different conjunctions, adverbs, auxiliaries, particles, structures etc. But they can all convey some "mood/emotion/tone" and hard to be translated individually.
An English example is "even" as in "he can even do that!" "Even" does not have a concrete meaning but can help you to express your feeling.
There are many words/particles/structures in Chinese can fulfill this kind of function. We'd better discuss them respectively in their contexts.
As you see, they are extremely flexible and hard to explain. Even "even" in English has several different usages. We need different solutions when translating them into Chinese. So we cannot draw any general conclusion here.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you for your reply! Of course, this is just how you call them.
Anyway, I'm still confused about 居然还好意思管这些叫命运 which you would translate as "you are even shameless enough to call these fate". I'm confused about the translation. Why "fate/destiny"?

OK. I guess I have a final translation. What if I put "If" at the beginning? Can it be considered an ipothetic sentence?

If you don't act, if you don't fight for it, do you think the fate will do everything for you?
If you don't do anything, if you don't fight for it, will you leave everything to the destiny?

Do you think it might work?


----------



## SuperXW

*Louis* said:


> Anyway, I'm still confused about 居然还好意思管这些叫命运 which you would translate as "you are even shameless enough to call these fate". I'm confused about the translation. Why "fate/destiny"?


命运 means "fate/destiny", you can check it in any dictionary, can't you?
这些 in the sentence refers to some events or facts, maybe some unpleasant results complained by "those people". They should be mentioned in the whole story.

Imagine I'm a loser. I'm too lazy or weak to solve a real problem, yet I blame "my fate" by saying "oh I fail again! I will never be a lucky successful guy. God doesn't like me..."
Apparently, the speaker believes if one hasn't fought for something and tried his best, he does not have the right to complain "unlucky" or "destined to lose". It is a shameful thing.

"Those people" must have said something like "this is fate" before (管这些叫命运), that's why the speaker makes such an angry accusation.

You translations express the same point, however, the literal meaning and structure is obviously different, and the tone is "softer" comparing to the Chinese one.


----------



## darren8221

I would suggest "... and you dare call it fate?" as another translation.

When people use 居然還好意思 all at once, they most likely are pretty annoyed/angry.


----------



## coolfool

就你们这群什么都没做过的人，什么都没争取过的人，居然还好意思管这些叫命运！

As to the good-for-nothing, ne'er-do-wells lot, you actually get the never to call these fate, no less!

..., how do you come to managing to have the gall to call these fate?!

..., you actually get the chutzpah, at all, to call these fate!

..., you're so thick-skinned as even to cal these fate!


----------



## brofeelgood

Entirely idiomatic, as the others have already pointed out.

就 conveys a sense of scepticism, maybe even ridicule. - _What, seriously?? Just you lot??_


----------



## kreja

可以认为是强调语气

例如：
就你也配有梦想？


----------

